# ecc pics



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

a few pics from ecc-orp yesterday lots of water and mud out there made for a great ride just wish my camera wasnt broke so i coulda got some more pics


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

a few more


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a fun place to play


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya this place always has water even in a drought its nothing but a swap on the backside wish i could have got a vid of riding thought the back cypress swamp rack deep that was bad azz i will next time


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Did the new clutch hold up nice


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

new clutch did great well worth the money.. rmax's manual 4x4 worked great also


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Good deal I can't wait to put mine to the test in 2 weeks


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice!


----------



## sidejobs (Apr 22, 2012)

cool


----------

